# Jokes about 12-21-12



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope this isn't too much.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Not really a joke, but... this is how people react to apocalypse based on their blood type. :3


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Lust of dates predicted for apocalyptic events:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events

There have been many.

Edit: I just realised that I wrote "lust" instead of "list". I'm keeping it that way.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

arnie said:


>


Those wooden bikes look like they'd be fun.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's a Friday at least. :stu


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Lust of dates predicted for apocalyptic events:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events
> 
> ...


c. 500,000,000	James Kasting	The level of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere will drop, making Earth uninhabitable.

It's this one that worries me, we must create more CO2!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> c. 500,000,000	James Kasting	The level of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere will drop, making Earth uninhabitable.
> 
> It's this one that worries me, we must create more CO2!


Global Warming!:boogie


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> c. 500,000,000	James Kasting	The level of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere will drop, making Earth uninhabitable.
> 
> It's this one that worries me, we must create more CO2!


So you wanna plant more trees?

What about a forest on the moon? :lol
We could build a country there or something.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Just realized the apocalypse is on Friday. We need meme convergence!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

arnie said:


>


I always feel like the temperature is too low on those "predictions."


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Really... There's only ONE thing I find funny about the 12-21 predictions... December 21st is my Birthday. So... I GET TO DIE ON MY BIRTHDAY?!!!! AWESOME! LOL! If there's surviuvors of this so called "end", they wont know what to put on my tombstone!!!! LOL "Wait, did he die BEFORE or AFTER his birthday?" LOLOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Really... There's only ONE thing I find funny about the 12-21 predictions... December 21st is my Birthady. So... I GET TO DIE ON MY BIRTHDAY?!!!! AWESOME! LOL! If there's surviuvors of this so called "end", they wont know what to put on my tombstone!!!! LOL "Wait, did he die BEFORE or AFTER his birthday?" LOLOLOLOLOLOL!


Party on your birthday! Just in time for the..........[connection lost]


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

arnie said:


>


Banned for linking an image that doesn't work :lol :lol :lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for linking an image that doesn't work :lol :lol :lol


Works on my computer. Anyone else?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

arnie said:


> Works on my computer. Anyone else?


it's just my iPad that can't show it.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

All you naysayers won't find this so funny tomorrow.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

arnie said:


>


I like this one better.


----------

